# Underweight cat doesn't care to eat



## Victor (Feb 18, 2018)

I have a 5 year old cat who never eats much. He has always been very sleepy with no curiosity--
but is otherwise normal. I have tried dry and wet food (pate) different flavors,
fancy feast cans, milk (he likes) and some grainy stuff my vet gave me that is
sprinkled on his food to perk the flavor. I tried warming the food. He is not hungry in the
morning and nibbles all day and night. He is my only cat now--the other cats I had were
big eaters. This cat is not even interested in my tasty food. Mirzapine is possible.

He is only 7 pounds, went down a pound in 7 months. If I decide to move, he is going back
to the shelter.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 22, 2018)

Have you tried Fancy Feast (wet food) grilled, either seafood or poultry and beef? My cat hates pate. And only likes seafood flavor.
And loves Fancy Feast Gravy Lovers, seafood flavor. Probably these things won't help either, but worth a try. 

My cat eats breakfast, lunch and dinner, and sometimes an evening meal when he asks for it. If I give him the stuff
he likes, he's not at all a picky eater like a lot of cats are. 

I sure hope you find something he likes.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 22, 2018)

Victor said:


> I have a 5 year old cat who never eats much. He has always been very sleepy with no curiosity--
> but is otherwise normal. I have tried dry and wet food (pate) different flavors,
> fancy feast cans, milk (he likes) and some grainy stuff my vet gave me that is
> sprinkled on his food to perk the flavor. I tried warming the food. He is not hungry in the
> ...


Back to the shelter? A death sentence because he is not a big eater?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2018)

Have you tried giving him some ground beef, sardines, chicken, or other things that may spark his interest?  They have very good freeze dried cat treats by Orijen, they are expensive, but you can just crush them up into a powder between your fingers and sprinkle it on his food.  I don't see a problem if he's not a big eater, because you say he nibbles all the time day and night.

Has the vet checked him out?  As long as he doesn't have a medical condition that's affecting his appetite and health, it shouldn't be an issue.  Is he a very small cat, can you see his ribs, does the doctor think his weight is dangerously low?  Do you plan on moving soon, can't you take him with you if you do?


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 22, 2018)

I would think vet not shelter.  That poor animal may have a physical problem.


----------



## James (Feb 22, 2018)

We had one that was very lethargic, wouldn't eat. Took him to a vet and he was diagnosed with diabetes.  Meds fixed him right up.

"An alarming number of cats are developing *diabetes mellitus, which is the inability to produce enough insulin to balance blood sugar, or glucose, levels . Left untreated, it can lead to weight loss, loss of appetite, vomiting , dehydration, severe depression, problems with motor function, coma, and even death".*


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2018)

Victor said:


> He is only 7 pounds, went down a pound in 7 months. If I decide to move, he is going back
> to the shelter.



That's not right. 

When you adopt a pet you adopt them for better or worse. You'd be punishing him for something he isn't responsible for. 

I'm looking at moving soon myself, and the number of cat-friendly places is severely limited, but I don't stop trying.


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 23, 2018)

You shouldn't have the poor cat in the first place if a shelter is your only option!


----------



## Victor (Feb 23, 2018)

He may need to see the vet.
 I have had much trauma with sick cats before this.

Shelter is no kill--no cages. They are free to roam about.
It's only a very last resort!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 23, 2018)

*Probably not the underlying issue, but no more milk.  Once they out grow mothers milk, they should not drink milk.  They are lactose intolerant.   Who knew?*


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 23, 2018)

Adult cats are allergic to all kinds of things people try to stuff down their throats.

Victor, my cat recently died from kidney failure. She had some appetite issues in her last couple of months, partly because she had abscesses in her mouth and chewing was painful. She lapped up the food I made for her and liquified in the blender, and she never stopped loving pureed pumpkin. I read on a cat site that good organic baby food meals, especially those with chicken, are very popular with cats who have problems eating.

She loved


----------

